# Back on track (sort of)



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I have been on the scales and I have managed to put on a massive 7lbs over the festive period   but there is no crisps or chocolate left in the house and have been shopping for my fresh fruit and veg so am back on track. I have only had 2 rolls and a plate of veg soup today .  Going down to my step-mothers for dinner so can't control that...  But need to get my big fat **** into gear...

My first official wi with weightwatchers is Saturday so hopeing I can loose a couple of lbs before then...


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 2, 2011)

HI Carol,

I don't think you have done any worse than many on here and well done for being back on it - I know you will do it. Here is to a successful loss in 2011.

I got back on it yesterday but it is hard and any support most appreciated!

I have started a daily menu of the new low carb meals  I am having. I am just off now to update for todays menus. Feel free to have a look and ask me if you need any recipes. It might give you some new ideas!


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Carol nice to see you bac sweet, i gained 2lb myself but ive not let it defeat me, i will wipe the slate clean and treat 2011 as a new start ive already got back into my exercise.Good luck for Saturday dont give yourself too much of a hard time xx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> HI Carol,
> 
> I don't think you have done any worse than many on here and well done for being back on it - I know you will do it. Here is to a successful loss in 2011.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lucy, Will have a look at the menus, hopefully it will give me some ideas  xx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Hi Carol nice to see you bac sweet, i gained 2lb myself but ive not let it defeat me, i will wipe the slate clean and treat 2011 as a new start ive already got back into my exercise.Good luck for Saturday dont give yourself too much of a hard time xx



Thanks Steffie, Well done in getting back to your exercise.  I am hoping to go to the gym tomorrow but we will see what happens...


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Carol,
Just wanted to say that hope all is going well - please feel free to shout if you want a bit more support - you have done so well last year I just know you will be surprising us with  your progress again very soon x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

Good luck Cazcot hope that 7 pounds comes off as fast as it came on. Thats what I am hoping with the 5 pounds I have put on


----------

